# today's chuckle



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yipppeee....gosh Tito sounds like such a fun dog!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

No clue, but it sure sounds like you're having fun with Tito and he's loving it too. I loved the dock-diving thread...I'd love to try it with Ike when he becomes more confident 'off' the pier. We're heading there again today, so maybe...?:crossfing


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Has Tito been introduced to ducks yet?


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

If you did your retrieves in a pasture or location with little to no cover, you will want to gradually start incorporating cover and cover changes.

Once the dog is very comfortable racing out and picking up the bumper at those distances in a pasture, you will want to find a spot where the dog has to cross some weedy cover to get to the bird. Start out close to ensure success then gradually increase the distances. Eventually you will want to incorporate such things as crossing a ditch, road, creek, etc.

In the water, start easy. Start with little hand-throws out into the open water. Once the dog is fully confident (several sessions) then incorporate marks falling into cover (tules, lily pads, etc). Eventually you will want to get the dog so that he is having to cross a small body of water then go up and well onto the bank to find the bumper.

One thing to remember is that un-forced dogs will often drop a bumper or bird within a few feet of exiting a pond. The line at Junior Hunt tests are often set back away from the shore so that the dog has to overcome this "urge" to drop it at the waters edge and deliver to hand.

Good Luck, keep the sessions short and they will always be fun.
Randy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, how do I do that?
All I've done is shown him a quail wing recently, which caused his teeth to chatter....



fuzzbuzz said:


> Has Tito been introduced to ducks yet?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Randy! That gives me something to start with! I wouldn't be at all surprised if he drops something when coming up out of the water, good to know that most do, because I will start telling him to hold it as soon as he leaves the water.
I took him down where my husband goes fishing last week, and tossed a toy out for him into the water a few times. Talk about obsessed....
I am REALLY looking forward to doing some of this!!




Klamath Gold said:


> If you did your retrieves in a pasture or location with little to no cover, you will want to gradually start incorporating cover and cover changes.
> 
> Once the dog is very comfortable racing out and picking up the bumper at those distances in a pasture, you will want to find a spot where the dog has to cross some weedy cover to get to the bird. Start out close to ensure success then gradually increase the distances. Eventually you will want to incorporate such things as crossing a ditch, road, creek, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay Tito Monster! Sounds like he is going to do just great!

If you can I would try to hook up with a local training group. You can pick up a lot that way. I also really like the book "Building A Retriever Drills and More" by Carol Cassidy. It has tons of drills and is really geared towards people training on their own.

There are some GREAT articles by Glenda Brown on the Everything Golden page.

http://www.everythinggolden.com/field_article.htm

Go to this page for the current article as well as a list of old articles. There is some great stuff in there! As far as things that you can look at now here is one:
http://www.everythinggolden.com/hunt_tests_-_junior.htm

Some good articles from the GRCA page

http://www.grca.org/events/field/field_start.html
http://www.grca.org/events/field/field_want.html
http://www.grca.org/events/field/field_intro.html
http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/field/brownfieldcontacts_full.pdf


ALSO don't forget the upcoming Nov/Dec GRNews will be the field special. I know there is going to be some good articles in there!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks! 
I've been wanting to hook up with the local training group, but the only one I know if is very, ummm, advanced and not at ALL interested in taking on novices, especially those who are just messing around. Oh, and who have goldens.
Thanks for the articles, I'm going to read them tonight. I love the everything golden site.




sammydog said:


> Yay Tito Monster! Sounds like he is going to do just great!
> 
> If you can I would try to hook up with a local training group. You can pick up a lot that way. I also really like the book "Building A Retriever Drills and More" by Carol Cassidy. It has tons of drills and is really geared towards people training on their own.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks!
> I've been wanting to hook up with the local training group, but the only one I know if is very, ummm, advanced and not at ALL interested in taking on novices, especially those who are just messing around. Oh, and who have goldens.
> Thanks for the articles, I'm going to read them tonight. I love the everything golden site.


The last link has a list of contacts for beginner people, it was published in the GRNews, this was from that...

http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/field/brownfieldcontacts_full.pdf

*ILLINOIS​*Paul Kartes, Lakota Retrievers
Rockford, IL area
[email protected]
www.lakotaretrievers.com/index.html
specializes in minority breeds for the field

John & Nancy Miner; 815-496-2016
4280 East 2551 Rd., Sheridan, IL 60551
[email protected]​www.minerskennel.com


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info!
Rockford is about 2-1/2 hours from me.
Sheridan is further.
I was hoping for something closer. I think I'll see if UKC has a hunting retriever group a bit closer to me. They seem to offer a lot of that type of stuff.
I sure appreciate all your help!




sammydog said:


> The last link has a list of contacts for beginner people, it was published in the GRNews, this was from that...
> 
> http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/field/brownfieldcontacts_full.pdf
> 
> ...


----------

